# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  Amazfit ZenBuds, smart sleeping earbuds, Huami Inc., Mountain View, California

## Airicist

Developer - Huami Inc.

Home page - amazfit.com/zenbuds.html

"Smart Sleeping Earbuds with Noise-blocking In-ear Design, Soothing Sounds, and Sleep Monitoring" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Amazfit ZenBuds: Comfy noise-masking sleep earbuds lasting all night long

Jun 30, 2020




> Amazfit ZenBuds Available for Pre-order on Indiegogo Now. Price from 69$, up to 55% off. Free shipping globally.

----------


## Airicist

Amazfit ZenBuds official video: fit right, sleep tight

Jul 1, 2020




> Amazfit ZenBuds Available for Pre-order on Indiegogo Now. Price from 69$, up to 55% off. Free shipping globally.

----------

